# 10dp3dt - Is this normal??? (Maybe TMI!)



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Good evening FF,

I'm after some advice. I'm currently on my 2WW. 10 days since day 3 transfer. I'm due for a pregnancy blood test on Friday.

I've just been to the toilet and when I wiped there was some pinkish discharge (sorry TMI!). Feel a bit worried now that it maybe all over. Could it be implantation bleeding or is it too late for this? I've been having mild period like pains since 3 days after transfer.

My 'usual' cycle is 35 days long so my period isn't due for another week.

Any advice please. 

Sarah xxx


----------



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

I had some pinky/brown discharge on wiping 3 days before my test date and I got a BFP! I think it sounds very promising. Good luck for tommorrow.

Jenny x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lots of luck for your test today Sarah  

Everything crossed for you 

Lizzy xxx


----------

